# Trout Support DVD's



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Catch a Limit DVD-

Great information! I will be watching this a couple more times. The way you showed different bait fish patterns on structure during tidle movements was excellent. How to identify active bait and adjust to the different scenarios accordingly. A huge eye opener for myself was your graphics on slicks. I have found them before but I was missing the mark by a mile. This video is a huge help.

Finding and Catching Big Speckled DVD-

I will be watching this numerous times and taking notes. The information in this video is not indicative of the weekend worriers "blind luck", but of people who have spent years on the water fishing day in and day out. Paying close attention to the most minute of details on the effects of fronts on speckled trout patterns and how that dictates which lures are to be presented to the fish. This is just wealth of information and very professionally done. The graphics and the pool are what I really needed to understand what I was missing on lure action. 

Those are some HUGE specks y'all are catching!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thank you FinFowler... everyone involved put their heart and soul into those DVD's. We appreciate the kudos.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

Is this video only geared toward winter and colder water fishing or does it apply to summer time also?


----------



## BigBobTx (Feb 23, 2011)

fishinguy said:


> Is this video only geared toward winter and colder water fishing or does it apply to summer time also?


Two different DVDs, one is about catching big trout (Title: Big Speckled Trout) in the winter months and the other is about catching your limit of trout (Title: Catch a Limit - LIMIT). I recomend both to anyone.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I haven't had any problems with numbers. I am looking for that big one though.


----------



## Moneygroup (Jun 30, 2011)

*Ordered mine this morning!*

I just ordered the triple DVD combo pack. I figured what the hell, I spend that on gas looking for fish, and really I don't have a clue what I'm looking for. From what everybody chatting about the DVD's, I figured what the heck! Anything helps.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Moneygroup said:


> I just ordered the triple DVD combo pack. I figured what the hell, I spend that on gas looking for fish, and really I don't have a clue what I'm looking for. From what everybody chatting about the DVD's, I figured what the heck! Anything helps.


You wont be sorry. LOTS of information in the videos. I'm about to pick up the red fish video(s) as well.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You'll like the redfish DVD FinFowler....there's even more info in the redfish dvd than in the Big TroutDVD...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

A guy on another board said that it contained 100 years of information... i'll post up his exact comment later... He had been redfishing for 45 years and said there was stuff in there he didn't know.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Moneygroup said:


> I just ordered the triple DVD combo pack. I figured what the hell, I spend that on gas looking for fish, and really I don't have a clue what I'm looking for. From what everybody chatting about the DVD's, I figured what the heck! Anything helps.


Exactly, youll burn more gas than a stack of these dvds are worth before you gather this much info yourself

-mac-


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*DVD Combo pack*



Moneygroup said:


> I just ordered the triple DVD combo pack. I figured what the hell, I spend that on gas looking for fish, and really I don't have a clue what I'm looking for. From what everybody chatting about the DVD's, I figured what the heck! Anything helps.


I went to the web site but I do not see the triple DVD combo pack? Can someone tell me where to find it? Thanks..


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's under the Redfish DVD.

on the bottom of the page that this link goes to
redfish


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's another testimonial from Eric Sepulveda on the Trout Series... Eric Jr. caught a new personal best earlier this summer... check it out on the Testimonials page...

Tobin, Eric Sepulveda here. The fishing has been steady we have had some good days out on the water. We use a lot of the tactics from the video and our trout numbers have improved, especially for me, little Eric is catching trout on every trip now....which all the better. I definitely have more in my arsenal when going after trout now, from the info in the videos. Thanks again for putting Eric's pic up on the website, he was thrilled!!! 

TTYL
Eric Sepulveda 

Sent from my iPhone 4


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Its just super cool to see kids get on fish and learn to do it with some consistency... 2cool.


----------



## richmanmag (May 9, 2012)

Where do I order these?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

order them at http://www.troutsupport.com

T


----------



## Spectrout0276 (Jul 29, 2012)

Just ordered the combo-pack. Should be in this week. Can't wait...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Will get there pretty quick...going out... right NOW!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Got another cool testimonial last night... and some pics as a testimonial to the limits DVD...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'll see if i can download a couple pics and get them up later today. 
t


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

A little over two years ago I watched the Limits video. Pretty much had most of the concepts, but the special emphasis of looking for bait and the signs to look for stuck with me. Every time I step in the water now I am looking for bait, signs, or if I am not on them what is my next move. Last Tuesday night in the surf I was able to see the signs and actually sight cast to some of fish. Trout were caught with a spoon and mirrodine lures.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Awesome Stringer Henry!!! that was the pic I was lookin for.


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

troutsupport said:


> Awesome Stringer Henry!!! that was the pic I was lookin for.


Maybe this one also (following morning)....had to release some fish while I doctored my hand. Second hook in my hand this summer. Great summer fishing!


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Henry- Glad to see you had a good summer. I guess school is about to start back so you will have to move back home from SLP and go back to work like the rest of us.

Glad to know the person that caught my fish this summer since I worked most of the summer and did not get to fish.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Great Job Henry. You whacken' em brotha!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

JimD said:


> Henry- Glad to see you had a good summer. I guess school is about to start back so you will have to move back home from SLP and go back to work like the rest of us.
> 
> Glad to know the person that caught my fish this summer since I worked most of the summer and did not get to fish.


Just doing my part Jim!:biggrin: Looked for ya all summer...maybe next.:fish:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good job Burns, 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Jim, when you gonna take a break and go fish?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL.... guess he took the break...LOL


----------



## zparkertx (Feb 24, 2012)

troutsupport said:


> Thank you FinFowler... everyone involved put their heart and soul into those DVD's. We appreciate the kudos.


I was skeptical at first when my buddy handed me his bc we've all seen the old fishing videos. But I was really impressed with the information, science, techniques and experience that went in to it. Having to learned to fish by trial and error (dad thinks the family is fishing cursed so no knowledge there) it was just top notch.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks, we do put our heart and soul into them.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Troutsupport, will the tactics on your big spec DVD work in Fl? We have different water that Texas and Louisiana. No marsh grass in my area. I'm looking to top my best fish. Although its not gonna be easy. I think it is possible. In my area, we don't have tons of trout. I may only catch one or two trout per year, but they are big.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yes, check out the Personal Best Link on the site... the third one down is from Bill Laminack in Panama City.

http://www.troutsupport.com/Articles.asp?ID=249


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

There's another guy near biloxi as well.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Holding up a pair of 6 - 7 lb trout.. not huge by our standards but it was his personal best.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

The video is on my list... 6-7 lb fish are nothing to sneeze at. I've caught 5 fish over 6 (not that many by Texas standards) although God blessed me as my first big trout was a true monster. It is the still standing IGFA jr angler record.11 lbs 1 oz. Although trout are always top priority, most of my catch is snook. I'd say 20 big snook to every big seatrout.(I'm on the east coast south of Ft. Pierce)


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I checked out yall's site... ya'll do some killer work. 

I think the big trout DVD will help you hone in on more and more often. 11lber is a HAWG no matter where!!! nice work.


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks! We did a snook for the owner of down south lures. I see you guys use his products. You might have seen the fish we did for him. He was supposedly taking it to fishing shows in Texas. If you ever need a big trout done, call me. I'll put in all the effort it takes to make the fish absolutely gorgeous, right down to the muscle tissue behind the pectoral fins. We have fish all the way to 14 lbs.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

That sounds like a plan... I am going to be fishing to upgrade my PB this spring... gotta hit the 31 mark for that. Can't wait. I did not see his snook, but the plastic colors for Down South Lures are off the hook. 
T


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Alright T Support. YOU are not allowed to take off all spring like you did last year to fish till the RedFish II is ready for shipment.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... I wish I took off all last spring... that was brutal. Actually the plan is to fish after the Redfish Goes Deep version is done.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It will be good either way.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I'm still catching up on all the stuff that i put off.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Tobin- I did think that you took off most of last spring and summer from all the fishing posts.  

Tobin, Are you in town next Friday? May be up at the farm. I fig we shot over 4 cases of shells over Labor Day. MY family had a bad case of "CHS" and I was not much better. I went to full/modified chokes in the Double and with the wind even singles were hard to find in the distance. 

Not sure if ww's are still around or not since they seem to take off sometime in September. Give me a shout. Jim


----------



## Tunnel-Runner (Jan 17, 2012)

Just ordered the two trout DVDs stepped up the shipping to hopefully get here a little quicker! Super excited to get them in!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Cool deal Tunnel ... will put in the mail today. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Time to start thinkin about christmas presents....


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

The BEST Speckled Trout videos made to date, period! Most other videos are done by some Egotistical Guide and very badly produced. Trout Support contains simple and very understandable instructions with easy to follow graphics. 
I wish you continued success!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks dan, we appreciate that and thanks for the kudos.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Hitting up trinity tomorrow am with Capt Brent Juarez.


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Just placed an order for the 3 DVD combo last night!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Awesome...take the how to work slicks section in the limits video and head to trinity...or go with Capt Brent Juarez or both...actually doing both sets one up really solidly to catch a lot of fish....just got back from there...will post in report section latr tonight with pics.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Great time of year to be on the water... was a little breezy today though


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This next front should start to push the shrimp out of the marsh and rivers and into the open bays. Those looking in the upper part of their bays will be rewarded....


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I too just placed my order for triple cut combo. Actually just fished the pads in Trinity on Sunday and had a decent day. It's only going to get better in the weeks to come. Grew up on Trinity and East G-Bay, but you can never stop learning. 
Really looking forward to watching and learning more.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Good deal Kyle. I just passed over I 10 at the san jac and its super low....should start seeing a change in patterns developing.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Got the three pack on Monday and now have day two under my belt watching. Even thought you watch it and take your notes you'll still learn even more watching a second time. Now, is there a better map than the Hot Spot maps? Looking for one with even better details of the bay floors. I know Galv. East Bay and Trinity pretty well, but as I've mentioned, with saltwater fishing, you can never stop learning. If there's one, please advise. 
PS - Those of you still on the fence about dropping the $$$$$$$$ for these videos, I strongly advise doing so. Heck of deal on the three pack. Even the wifey enjoyed them. Come Winter time, she'll be right there in the front of the boat with me.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

KylesKenner2 said:


> Got the three pack on Monday and now have day two under my belt watching. Even thought you watch it and take your notes you'll still learn even more watching a second time. Now, is there a better map than the Hot Spot maps? Looking for one with even better details of the bay floors. I know Galv. East Bay and Trinity pretty well, but as I've mentioned, with saltwater fishing, you can never stop learning. If there's one, please advise.
> PS - Those of you still on the fence about dropping the $$$$$$$$ for these videos, I strongly advise doing so. Heck of deal on the three pack. Even the wifey enjoyed them. Come Winter time, she'll be right there in the front of the boat with me.


Satellite view on Google Earth shows more than most maps. Pretty sure its where Tobin got the map images on the videos

-mac-

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I've looked at that as well. Just wondering what the latest & greatest on the market is now days.
Thanks Smack


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

KylesKenner2 said:


> I've looked at that as well. Just wondering what the latest & greatest on the market is now days.
> Thanks Smack


I doubt there is anything more detailed than google earth available to the public. I can zoom in on birds and crab bouys, thats pretty detailed!

-mac-

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

as far as fishing maps go i'm not sure anyone has updated anything in a while. Google earth is probably the best satelite imagery. I didn't use use google as the source but it's the same images. very high quality. the only down side for using google images is that you can't see the deep reefs in over 5-6ft of water. But what you can usually see are oyster boats making circles. and generally know that oyster reefs will be midbay in most bays. Thanks for the kudos Kyle. We really appreciate it. 
T


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

SCENARIO:
Sitting in front of TV with both trusty blacks labs by my side, Austin & Texas are their names, watching my triple pack DVD's again.
Wifey walks in:
Wifey: You watching those again?
KK2: Yes Baby
Wifey: You learning anything?
KK2: Yes Baby,
Wifey: Taking more notes?
KK2: Yes Baby,
Wifey: You're obsessed with these DVD's
KK2: Yes Baby,
Wifey: You've watched them three nights in a row now,
KK2: Yes Baby,
Wifey: Can't wait for us to go and slay them,
KK2: Yes Baby.
Wifey: You coming to bed?
KK2: NO Baby

She's a great woman who will be right there on the front of my boat come Winter time.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL....that is awesome!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

bit chilly right now...at least with the wind...had to put on a long sleeve... won't be long now. 2labs, a bowl of trout chowder, a beer, and a troutsupport dvd.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Time to brush up on winter trout techniques, will be here before we know it.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Of course I say that and we're not even close to having a freeze yet...between now and dec it should be off the hook.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Yup, hopefully like monday and tuesday

-mac-

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, I think it might drop below...errrr um...62...maybe...lol


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

At least on the coast.... Come on cold weathet!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Lower coast weather still looks like summwr


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I received another testimonial this week. A guy, from another boatd, purchased the limits dvd....went ans not only did he catch his first limit, but he also caught a new personal best 27in trout....he immediately bought the big trout dvd.... T
Now thats a testimonial right there.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here is the latest testimonial from Aaron Saenz near Mansfeild.

I used my kayak to get myself to some spoil banks off the shoreline of Port Mansfield. The winds were calm, the sun was shining, and the water was somewhat muddy. I arrived to my stake-out location and climbed out and began to fish, throwing a ball tail shad. The morning was slow to start, only yielding some dink trout. I was working the drop off on the backside of a small spoil bank where the bottom goes from sand to sand/shell mix to mud. I had worked the whole southwest, west, and northwest edge of the spoil when I decided to head back to my kayak. As I was side stepping working back in a southwest manner, my bait was smacked! Fish on! I had been having a hard time setting the hook all morning with previous fish because the bite was so lethargic and non-committal. Needless to say, feeling this was a big fish, I was worried about losing it. As it came closer I could see a big dark green/ grey back lift out of the water. This was a big trout! I grabbed my net and so did my wading partner. My partner tried to net the fish and the fish darted down to his ankles. My heart sunk! But she re-emerged and I was able to slide the net under her. There she was a 27" Port Mansfield Trout! What a day.

I was fishing the area because I had just seen the "Finding and Catching a Limit of Trout" DVD and I was working hard to find "nervous and escaping bait", slicks, and bird activity in the area. This info did help me; by the way, catch a limit of trout just a few days later. More on that in a minute. What I found really interesting is that when I received and watched my "Finding and Catching Big Speckled Trout" DVD a week later, it turned out that the area I caught my personal best Trout was described in that DVD. All conditions covered in that second DVD were present when I caught her. It was a pre-cold front day, in mud transitioning from sand/shell and it was a slow bite day. All I can say is that both DVD's both intentionally and inadvertently helped me catch a Limit and a Personal Best Trout. I recommend these videos for weekend warrior types like myself. These DVD's will get you ahead of a learning curve in order to gain instant knowledge that would take years to learn with just pure experience. 

I did mention that a handful of days later I went back and caught a Limit of Trout. It was a post-front day and the water was COLD! Especially since I don't have waders...yet! Once it warmed up, so did the bite. My wading partner and I targeted slicks that day especially as well as nervous bait. We would spot a slick and we would wade around it and towards the spot of origination. We would usually at least catch a fish or two each with that approach. I also noticed one time some shrimp skipping on the water's surface. I put two nice trout on the stringer there as well. 

More than anything, my confidence level has improved immensely since watching these DVD's. I now feel confident that I can go out and spot some possibly locations for fish. Again, I would highly recommend these DVD's to people looking to get a little edge on their passion for finding and catching fish. 

Thanks to Tobin and Troutsupport for helping to make this sport interesting and a whole lot of fun!

Aaron Gabriel Saenz
Harlingen, TX


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Great day/weekend to be on the water....dont let water color deter you....prefrontal is always great.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

in fact, i like fishin in the dirty stuff better anyway. The fish feel more comfortable and it's harder for them to tell its fake bait.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

KylesKenner2 said:


> SCENARIO:
> Sitting in front of TV with both trusty blacks labs by my side, Austin & Texas are their names, watching my triple pack DVD's again.
> Wifey walks in:
> Wifey: You watching those again?
> ...


Just ordered my 3-Pack as well and will soon be having this exact conversation. Gotta love a woman that says "We have to go home already?", even after 8 hours in the boat. She is happy catching anything, anywhere, and I look forward to expanding my knowledge and increasing our chances of catching more quality fish.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thats awesome.... Great to hear... Thetes a lot of gals that are serious about being on the water. Holla after you watch the vids.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

that's awesome there's a lot of women that are getting into the sport and are serious about being on the water


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

I talked to Capt Steve Soule the other day.. if Steve says it's time to look for big trout...it's time.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Its time to strart looking...it will only get better as the teperature drops and all tge shrimp and menhaden get flushed out of the bay.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

we need a couple really strong cold fronts to do that..


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

happy Thanksgiving everyone!.. 

Thank you for allowing me to support you in having more fun in the outdoors and on the water, and most of all thanks for being great friends.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Still need a stonger front with more wind to push all the bait out the bays... bird and flounder action should continue for a while.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> Still need a stonger front with more wind to push all the bait out the bays... bird and flounder action should continue for a while.


These fronts have been weaker than normal for this time of year it seems. They dont last long!

-mac-
http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Definitely weaker... we need a real conld front.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

it's hot... this ain't winter!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

No doubt, 80's all week again? Somethings about to change though, opened the door to my well house and thousands of wasps were balled up in there. Its going to get cold soon.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## Cmac4075 (Dec 3, 2012)

*Trout Support Review by not the most articulate cat on the forum...*

DVDs arrived last week. Took them home and watched the big trout DVD first. Very informative and well arranged. Including a heart felt "just missed one" moment with Capt Steve. I could feel the feeling in my stomach just watching that tick on his rod with no reward. 
I have been fishing both fresh and salt for about 15 years. Most DVDs I have seen went over stuff that any self respecting angler should have figured out in year one. There are many things on this video that you may have been aware of, but didn't know the reason why things happen the way they do. Now that you know WHY, then other things will click. Well worth the money.
Second was the Redfish DVD. Redfish is my main target. When I go fish, I worry about a trout only after I am through with the reds. The red DVD was not a dissapointment. Once again, I knew I always caught my heavier reds in less salinity, but never had it confirmed that there was method to the madness. Also, I think you will find that the red DVD will beneficial to your trout tactics as well. Who knew fish had a hard time seeing above and below themselves? I dang sure didn't.
Last but not least by any means....
I messed up when ordering the DVDs, totally my fault, but Tobin was MORE than helpful and we exchanged several emails in a matter of minutes to get things cleared up. Ol' Tobin even took time to email me from his cell. Things like this make a difference these days folks.
SO QUESTION IS:
Are these DVDx worth the money? Tobin undercharged when he priced these DVDs folks!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Cmac, we really appreciate it. All involved put their hearts and souls into them.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Got another testimonial from a tournament angler yesterday...will pist ir up this weekend.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here is the post that came in from a Team Hobie Tournament fisherman yesterday on the Big Trout DVD -

This is in from Fatherson on the Big Trout DVD from TroutSupport.com... a Hobie Team Tournament Fisherman

T- 
pretty cool video. I ordered it last winter just to see what people were talking about. It was actually really useful as far as getting some tips for trophy trout fishing outside of my usual waters. Being that alot of the tourneys I plan on entering this next year are down the coast in extremely different waters than around here it was helpful to see what some of the bigger fish down there tend to do. It definitely helped with prefishing. Thanks TroutSupport

That...from a tournament level fisherman...


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's another little note from Aaron Seanz 

Tobin, went out yesterday afternoon...wow! Went and checked a spot I wanted to try, saw it was dead and shallow! It looked like the northern blew the bay out maybe? It was 3-4 feet just last Saturday and yesterday it was 1-2 ft. (grass flat) It was still cool and the water was cold. So thinking back to the dvd, I remembered the fish will move deeper and off structure in the cold. Went to another spot that I knew would be in range from 3-5 ft with a dropoff and found them! I caught 10 trout, 5 keepers (limit) with the biggest going 21". I also landed 2 Black Drum 22 and 23". All were caught on Kelley Wiggler Ball Tail Shad. FYI, the drum hit and ran like reds??? 

I noticed a few things yesterday as I had taken two good friends with me. Unfortunately they were not able to land any keepers. As a matter of fact my production was far better than theirs. I chalked it up to a couple of things. 1) Equipment: I was using a baitcaster with power pro and a nice action All Star rod while they were both using mono. The bite was so sensitive yesterday I would feel a "tick" or a few ticks and then I would reel down and set the hook. Only missed 2 or 3 bites all afternoon so my hook up rate was good! I finally convinced one of my buddies to switch to my extra spinning combo rigged with fireline. He started catching, but all too small. My other buddy stayed with his mono and stayed fishless. 2) I was the only one on the boat who watched your DVD's. I was spotting nice thick grass beds and working the lure at the top of the grass on the points of the grassbeds. It was usually here I would get a hook up. I was trying to relay the info I've learned but I realized how much I could share and quite frankly couldn't teach it all in the amount of time. 

I have a lot to learn and I look forward to doing so. 



Thanks again.


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Got this 25" trout over here in Panama City today using the Trout Support tactics.

Not my biggest, but I got that one using this info too.

It was a pleasure to talk with you yesterday, Tobin. I hope that we can get a trip over here worked out!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice speck bill!

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## blaminack (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Tobin, thanks for the 3-pack of DVDs. I look forward to the results if I can ever get away from work!

Josh


----------



## Fish fur (Oct 11, 2012)

*DVD*

Do I have to order the DVDs? Or can I pick them up at a local retailer such as ftu? I keep on hearing so much good stuff about them. I'm thinking I should give them a try.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Fish fur said:


> Do I have to order the DVDs? Or can I pick them up at a local retailer such as ftu? I keep on hearing so much good stuff about them. I'm thinking I should give them a try.


Order them from troutsupport, you will learn a lot from them and have to watch them more than once to soak it all up. I still watch them just to brush up and compare experiences on the water with info on them.

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

blaminack said:


> Got this 25" trout over here in Panama City today using the Trout Support tactics.
> 
> Not my biggest, but I got that one using this info too.
> 
> It was a pleasure to talk with you yesterday, Tobin. I hope that we can get a trip over here worked out!


Awesome Bill! I'll give Brad a call. we'll figure it out.

yeah guys, just go online and get them there, it's free shipping... 
Unless you are in Port Arthur... Dailey's had a few last time I was there. but that's it.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

I thought I knew a lot and I still picked up a few things from watching these two videos. I 100% suggest them to anyone pursuing big trout. You learn a lot from them about fishing in general.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Things that apply to a lot of different bays that we usually don't pick up on... Very cool Cory.


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah I am from Corpus, live on clear lake and spend a lot of time in Poc. Which are all completely different and you have to really fall back on knowledge to discover new areas. Thanks again


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You're welcome!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tobin!!! Hope it is a good one!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Henry, you're awesome man.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Merry Christmas All!

and a Happy New Year!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Well, that ought to push all the bait out!


----------

